# Avengers: Infinity Wars: Thor und Thanos im Fokus



## TLaw555 (18. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity Wars: Thor und Thanos im Fokus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity Wars: Thor und Thanos im Fokus*


----------



## SamuelDonar (18. März 2018)

Schade, daß hier ein alter germanischer Gott dermaßen in einem Überseeaffentheater den Kasper machen muß. Mich ekelt es etwas. Wobei, ich mußte auch bei Leben des Brian lachen, von dem her. Entspannt bleiben.


----------



## mrvice (18. März 2018)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhörn  TITEL SPOILER zu verwenden!

Hab keinen bock permanent sachen zu filmen zu lesen die ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. März 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhörn  TITEL SPOILER zu verwenden!
> 
> Hab keinen bock permanent sachen zu filmen zu lesen die ich noch nicht gesehen habe.



Wo ist da jetzt der Spoiler im Titel?


----------



## TheQuestionPG (19. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Schade, daß hier ein alter germanischer Gott dermaßen in einem Überseeaffentheater den Kasper machen muß. Mich ekelt es etwas. Wobei, ich mußte auch bei Leben des Brian lachen, von dem her. Entspannt bleiben.



Mich ekeln Ansichten an, in denen germanische Götter oder ähnliche Fantasyvorstellungen primitiver mittell- und nordeuropäischer Kulturen so wichtig und ernst genommen werden, dass man ihre Verwendung in der Überseeunterhaltungsindustrie missbilligt. Mich ekelt auch die extra Betonung der Unterhaltungsherkunft als Überseeestämmig an und ich frage mich, ob die eklige Ansicht anders ausfiele, wenn es sich um echte germanische Unterhaltung handelte. 
Aber vielleicht würde echte germanische Unterhaltung ja den germanischen Donnergott mit dem echten germanischen Respekt begegnen, der er als Fiktion früherer Wildlinge nun mal verdient!
Ich weiß es nicht. Egal, ich werde mir den Film einfach anschauen und hoff. genießen, da kann meine Vorliebe für Edda & Snorra-Edda nichts dagegen ausrichten.


----------



## mrvice (24. März 2018)

"Thor und Thanos im Fokus" < is scho zu viel für mich.
und ja ich bin da empfindlich


----------

